# 2nd Amendment



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

If guns kill people, then....

-Pencils miss spel words.
-Cars make people drive drunk.
-Spoons make Rosie O'Donnell fat.

Add your own.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If guns kill people, then....

...stilletos make *Jahan* taller.
...the Z7 Matthews makes *Fixed Blade* better in the sack.
...the forum rules make *Coyoteslayer* a kinder, more gentle person.
...a self-bow gives *Tex* more "woodsmanship" skills.
...Google Earth makes *.45 *king of the "Where Is This" thread.
...*Al Hansen* has training wheels on his bike.
...*Proutdoors* absolutely LOVES "Avatar".
...*Huge29* is hated by Max Hall.
...*Tree* is having the missionaries over for dinner next week.
...*TAK* is starting a Labradoodle kennel.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

If people don't support NRA, They should shut up when it comes to the 2A! Thread closed!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

richardjb said:


> If people don't support NRA, They should shut up when it comes to the 2A! Thread closed!


Good Stuff, Nathaniel!

BTW I'm a lifer NRA member...........Charlton Heston was my President! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

An armed man is a citizen, An unarmed man is a subject!!!
Faithful NRA member for 30+ years.


----------

